

Ask HN: What do you invest in? - Zarathu

I'll keep this short.<p>I have $25K that I want to invest, but I don't know what to put it in. I want return within 2-3 months.<p>What do you suggest?
======
noodle
define return in terms of rate and tolerable risk and perhaps we could help.

~~~
Zarathu
Doesn't matter.

~~~
noodle
then put it in a high yield online bank account or CD and get a 2% return on
your money that is 100% safe.

if you want to talk something more risky and volatile, i'd be willing to share
some thoughts on a stock pick or two.

------
yrashk
Savings account

